# Come October



## Galván

_Come October_ which means "when it's October" - cuando llega octubre - 

Our summer lasts until September but come October and the weather changes drastically.

En español: Nuestro verano dura hasta septiembre pero llega octubre y el clima cambia drásticamente.

Me gustaria saber por qué es _come_ y no _come*s*_ october siendo que octubre es singular.


----------



## gengo

This is the subjunctive mood, and therefore "come" and not the indicative "comes."

This use of "come [month, etc.]" is very common.

Ex.
He has worked here for 32 years, but come Friday and he'll be gone.
The market is doing well now, but come 2:00 and we'll see what happens when the foreign exchanges open.


----------



## fenixpollo

De acuerdo con gengo que tu versión en español no cuadra con la versión en inglés.

...but *come *October and the weather changes drastically.
...pero llega *llegue *octubre y el clima cambia drásticamente.

Por mí, la palabra "and" sobra, pero creo que la estructura con "come" funciona igual con "and" y que eso es cuestión de estilo.


----------



## gengo

fenixpollo said:


> Por mí, la palabra "and" sobra, pero creo que la estructura con "come" funciona igual con "and" y que eso es cuestión de estilo.


I was wondering the same thing, and ended up deciding that both ways are in use (with and without "and").  I'm not sure which is more common.


----------



## DAlvarez

fenixpollo said:


> De acuerdo con gengo que tu versión en español no cuadra con la versión en inglés.
> 
> ...but *come *October and the weather changes drastically.
> ...pero llega *llegue *octubre y el clima cambia drásticamente.
> 
> Por mí, la palabra "and" sobra, pero creo que la estructura con "come" funciona igual con "and" y que eso es cuestión de estilo.


*pero llega *(NOT: llegue) *octubre*

OR 

*pero cuando llegue/llega octubre*


----------



## gengo

DAlvarez said:


> *pero llega *(NOT: llegue) *octubre*
> OR
> *pero cuando llegue/llega octubre*


I understand the first one, but not the second.  I was taught to use the subjuntivo after cuando when referring to a specific future event, which is the case here (when next October arrives).  Why is it OK to use the indicativo here?


----------



## fenixpollo

DAlvarez said:


> *pero llega *(NOT: llegue) *octubre*
> 
> OR
> 
> *pero cuando llegue/llega octubre*


Claro. La misma estructura no se utiliza literalmente en español. Tal vez te gustaría mejor si dijera "pero que llegue octubre" en lugar de "pero llegue".


----------



## DAlvarez

gengo said:


> I understand the first one, but not the second.  I was taught to use the subjuntivo after cuando when referring to a specific future event, which is the case here (when next October arrives).  Why is it OK to use the indicativo here?


Cuando llega agosto, Madrid se vacía. (COMMON OCCURRENCE)
Cuando llegue agosto, verás poco gente en|por la calle. (PREDICTION)

Cuando llega tu madre a casa, el ambiente familiar mejora.
Cuando llegue tu madre a casa (esta noche), abriremos tus regalos, antes no.

Cuando estoy contigo, el mundo parece pararse.
Cuando esté contigo (la semana que viene), no estaré para nadie más. Te lo prometo.

Cuando llegue el próximo Octubre, me compraré unas botas de invierno. (NOT: cuando llega)


----------



## Galván

Gracias Gengo, Fenix y  Dalvarez. Entonces se trata del subjuntivo en inglés _"come october" _el problema es que, tal como lo explica Dalvarez, no se usa el subjuntivo para decir esto en español. 

Pero llegue octubre no se entiende bien.



DAlvarez said:


> Cuando llegue el próximo Octubre, me compraré unas botas de invierno. (NOT: cuando llega)


¿Entonces _come october_ es cuando llegue octubre?


----------



## gengo

DAlvarez said:


> Cuando llega agosto, Madrid se vacía. (COMMON OCCURRENCE)
> Cuando llegue agosto, verás poco gente en|por la calle. (PREDICTION)


Sorry, I completely lost track of the OP's sentence, which does indeed refer to a habitual occurrence.  For some reason, I was thinking that it was referring to something that would happen when this next October arrives.

Thanks!


----------



## DAlvarez

Galván said:


> ¿Entonces _come october_ es cuando llegue octubre?


Así es cómo yo lo traduciría.


----------



## Bevj

Hola Galván
¿Cuál es la frase original?  ¿Estás traduciendo del español al inglés, o al revés?


----------



## Ballenero

_Come_ está actuando como preposición.
COME (preposition) definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary

come_2 preposition - Definition, pictures, pronunciation and usage notes | Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com
(informal, old-fashioned).


Galván said:


> Our summer lasts until September but come October and the weather changes drastically.


...pero llegado octubre,
...pero en octubre,
el tiempo cambia drásticamente.


----------



## DAlvarez

Ballenero said:


> _Come_ está actuando como preposición.
> COME (preposition) definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary
> 
> come_2 preposition - Definition, pictures, pronunciation and usage notes | Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com
> (informal, old-fashioned).
> 
> ...pero llegado octubre,
> ...pero en octubre,
> el tiempo cambia drásticamente.


Also: pero llega octubre y ...


----------



## Galván

Bevj said:


> Hola Galván
> ¿Cuál es la frase original?  ¿Estás traduciendo del español al inglés, o al revés?


Hola Bevj. La original es en inglés. La traducción es del inglés al español.


----------



## gvergara

gengo said:


> This use of "come [month, etc.]" is very common.


Hi,

Could the seasons of year also be used, or even other nouns?

_The island is packed with tourists, but come *winter/lockdown* and it'll look like a ghost town._


----------



## Agró

Come rain or (come) shine.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Otra opción " ...a la que llega octubre el tiempo cambia..."/ " ...a la que llegue octubre el tiempo cambiará..."


----------



## Galván

Marsianitoh said:


> Otra opción " ...a la que llega octubre el tiempo cambia..."/ " ...a la que llegue octubre el tiempo cambiará..."


Existen otras formas de decirlo pero si se quiere mantener el subjuntivo original en inglés hay que decirlo como lo suguiere Dalvarez: "Cuando llegue octubre...."

Considero que es la mejor traducción.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Penyafort

Ballenero said:


> _Come_ está actuando como preposición.
> COME (preposition) definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary


It says it's a preposition, but if we translate that example
_
*Come *summer, all the building work should be finished_

we could say: _*Llegado *el verano, todas las obras del edificio deberían haber terminado._

So it seems to me it's working in the same way as Spanish, in which case it'd be a past participle. We might say that a past particple with the role of a preposition, as it's introducing a time adverbial. Although if the use is more restricted in English, maybe naming it a preposition isn't that bad.


----------



## Galván

Penyafort said:


> It says it's a preposition, but if we translate that example
> 
> _ *Come *summer, all the building work should be finished_
> 
> we could say: _*Llegado *el verano, todas las obras del edificio deberían haber terminado._
> 
> So it seems to me it's working in the same way as Spanish, in which case it'd be a past participle. We might say that a past particple with the role of a preposition, as it's introducing a time adverbial. Although if the use is more restricted in English, maybe naming it a preposition isn't that bad.


¡Bingo! _Penyafort eres un genio_ 
Es un participio y como tal se traduce igual que en español. 
¡Gracias por tu aporte!


----------



## gengo

gvergara said:


> Could the seasons of year also be used, or even other nouns?
> 
> _The island is packed with tourists, but come *winter/lockdown* and it'll look like a ghost town._


Yes.    

As mentioned above, the "and" is optional.


----------



## gvergara

gengo said:


> Yes.


Thanks.



gengo said:


> As mentioned above, the "and" is optional.


And replaced by a comma?


----------



## gengo

gvergara said:


> And replaced by a comma?


Optionally, but not necessarily.


----------



## elroy

“come lockdown” sounds very odd to me.


----------



## brit66

elroy said:


> “come lockdown” sounds very odd to me.


Because we are all hoping this is not to be expected normally like "come winter"
We are still thinking "if there is another lockdown"


----------



## horsewishr

I could say “Our summer lasts until September, but *BY* October the weather changes drastically” (with the same meaning as “come October”).

Así que me pregunto si “come October” podría traducirse como “para octubre”.  ¿O entiendo mal el uso de “para” en este caso?



¿Se puede traducir


----------



## gvergara

horsewishr said:


> I could say “Our summer lasts until September, but *BY* October the weather changes drastically” (with the same meaning as “come October”).
> 
> Así que me pregunto si “come October” podría traducirse como “para octubre”.  ¿O entiendo mal el uso de “para” en este caso?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Se puede traducir


Es correcto el uso de _para_ en este caso.


----------



## Cenzontle

I see "come" in that sentence as a past participle (as noted above)—not a subjunctive or a preposition.
Try a parallel sentence with the past participle of another verb:
"...but *given* the cold weather of October, we have to dress more warmly."
There is no place for "and" in this sentence.
(But I think the set of verbs allowed to participate in this construction is very limited.
For example, we can't say "Spoken the words, they can't be taken back.")


----------



## S.V.

Cenzontle said:


> parallel


_All year, she kept pushing her parents away. But come December, as fast as a toddler on double runners, and Christmas Eve would finally..._

We could also test it that way, for the 'remnant' of a verbal function._ Solo deja que venga octubre_, _al llegar diciembre_ sound close.


----------



## horsewishr

Here are two dictionary definitions that define it as a preposition:


----------



## Cenzontle

Here is the _Oxford English Dictionary_'s definition #34-b of the verb "come":


> _intransitive_. In the subjunctive. _Chiefly colloquial and regional_.
> Preceding a future date, time, or event.
> When or by the time the specified date or event arrives or takes place; at or by the specified time.


A few of the _OED_'s examples:


> Come six o'clock, they were to turn into their cells.
> One would mind the partings of life less..if only one might rise by one's own come Judgement Day.
> You can begin working at once and collect a paycheck come Friday. (Jack Kerouac)


I will stick with my assertion that the "come October" construction is not followed by "and" introducing a clause.
Prof. Davies's Corpus of Contemporary American English 
gives 78 instances of "come October", but only one followed by "and", 
and it is "come October and November, it offers an annual..."

I am reluctant to expand the supposedly finite class of English prepositions.


----------



## gengo

Cenzontle said:


> I will stick with my assertion that the "come October" construction is not followed by "and" introducing a clause.


But native speakers do indeed use "and" that way.  Here are some webcites.

_Come Friday and Doha will get a good taste of professional kite flying, thanks to a team from India which will perform at the Katara Cultural Festival.

Come August and you can start your Company in 24 hours; MCA proposal to spur entrepreneurship (headline)_

I agree that it's much more common to exclude the "and," but I have heard it included frequently.


----------

